# Ringtones?



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

Wondering what type of ringtones you guys have on your cell phones? Mine came with the standard one, but it got to where I wouldn't pay attention to it. So then I loaded the theme from "Mission Impossible" onto it. I've since switched to one I really like, and it's fairly unique I think. It sounds like an actual announcement on a ship: "General Quarters, General Quarters, all hands man your battle stations!" then the bong, bong, bong starts. I immediately hear it at the first word. We were at a school competition couple of weekends ago and one of the other instructors Blue-toothed it to me. I didn't know how to do it, so he did it for me :roll: 

Anyone have any unique ringtones?


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

I just use the standard nextel libary, i think i have mine set to Vanish. I downloaded the Pulp Fiction theam song on my last phone but the ring tone was so short i wound up having to call 1/2 the people back cause i missed the call..............................


----------



## slim357 (Jan 31, 2008)

I prob would have a ringtone if i wanted to buy and knew how to put one on my phone, but seeing as i dont i just recorded my own. doesnt sound all that great but it works, plus most of the music i listen to they dont make ringtones for.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 31, 2008)

I have one called "mosquito." It's a very high pitch, high frequency sound that most people over 20-25 cannot hear so many kids in our school use it so teachers do not hear us! I just turn my ringer off during school. But this ringtone is cool; tried it on my parents, other family, family friends, etc. Almost nobody (over 20-25) can hear it! The sound is very similar to when you first turn on an old TV. The sound you can hear the TV makes from across the house. Well, maybe the 20-25 age group can't hear that either.


----------



## SMDave (Jan 31, 2008)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teen_Buzz

An article with a sound clip!


----------



## little anth (Jan 31, 2008)

that drives me crazy :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## pbw (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got "Ring ring ring ring ring banana phone!"


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 31, 2008)

I have "Run to the Hills" and "Ace of Spades"


----------



## Derek777 (Jan 31, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> "Ace of Spades"


yeah baby!


----------



## Jim (Jan 31, 2008)

Where can I download a free ringtone for my free motorla Q? Sprint service.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I have one called "mosquito." It's a very high pitch, high frequency sound that most people over 20-25 cannot hear so many kids in our school use it so teachers do not hear us! I just turn my ringer off during school. But this ringtone is cool; tried it on my parents, other family, family friends, etc. Almost nobody (over 20-25) can hear it! The sound is very similar to when you first turn on an old TV. The sound you can hear the TV makes from across the house. Well, maybe the 20-25 age group can't hear that either.



Yep, my students demonstrated it for me. I couldn't hear it until I held the phone next to my ear. Just wait till you lose those hi-pitched frequencies, lol :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

SMDave said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teen_Buzz
> 
> An article with a sound clip!



It didn't play... No, really... I swear it's not that I can't hear it...maybe


----------



## Popeye (Jan 31, 2008)

SMDave said:


> The sound is very similar to when you first turn on an old TV. The sound you can hear the TV makes from across the house. Well, maybe the 20-25 age group can't hear that either.



I hear that sound 24/7. It's called tinitus.


----------



## BassAddict (Jan 31, 2008)

these darn kids and all their new fangled gizmos.........


----------



## MARINE0341 (Feb 1, 2008)

I got the Marine Corps Hymn on mine. and its quite loud... :lol:


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> I have the song" Colors"



Nice! They don't do they multiply colors..colors 

Ice-T is the original OG.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> nope its colors by crossfade, the rock song.




:shock: LMFAO!


I still say he is the original OG :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Feb 1, 2008)

My old ones were Hold on Loosely by .38 Special and Sweet Home Alabama by Lynyrd Skynyrd. Now that I got a new phone, they are Fortunate Son by Credence Clearwater Revival and Hocus Pocus by Focus for now. There is some way that my brother can make a ringtone from any song on the computer and send it to my phone for free.


----------



## Popeye (Feb 1, 2008)

I'm cheap. I use whatever is available on the phone when I bought it. I refuse to give sprint anymore money to "rent" one of their ringtones. Besides I'm so tone deaf that thay all sound the same for the first several seconds and then I push the button to shut the dam thing up. 

And that brings me to one of my biggest pet peeves when it comes to cell phones. If you phone rings, answer it. Don't just sit there and listen to the ring tone because you like the song. If you want to hear the song that bad, buy a freakin' iPod. Oh, and when you answer it and you are sitting in a restaurant, don't use the speaker phone function to carry on your conversation. There is a reason I don't have your friends numbers in my phone... I don't want to listen to them.

Step

Step

Now I'm off my soapbox, sorry.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 2, 2008)

Flounder - You are my HERO!

I agree 10000% 

One more thing - if you have a bluetooth headset hanging out of your ear, I am mostl likely gonna think one of two things:

1. You have mental health issues and you are talking to your invisible friends; or,

2. You are talking to me but cannot hear very well (hence the hearing aid jammed in your ear) this will cause me to speak very loudly until you either get off the damn phone or move far away.

Had an incident while shopping for a Christmas Card where the store was crowded and some "Lady" with too much makeup and not enough sense, stood next to me talking into her bluetooth, only I could not see the damn thing becuase of the massive hairdo. She was dropping the F' bomb left and right in a loud voice. I said "excuse me?" and she continued talking. Finally, I had enough and leaned in nice and close and yelled into her face "WHAT!" 

She took off across the store like a rocket!

the guy on the other side laughed so hard he almost pissed himself and they gave me a thumbs up. Merry Christmas! 

Next on my list:

*People who contact you but then fail to return the phone call!*


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 2, 2008)

When Esquireds phone rings, you know you have reached your fishing destination :shock:


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2008)

esquired said:


> Flounder - You are my HERO!
> 
> I agree 10000%
> 
> ...



:shock:


----------



## little anth (Feb 2, 2008)

i saw something like this on tv and they screw with people and hide the bluetooth on their other ear and they yell and screem th see othere reactions. it was funny. (sorry its hard to explain the show :roll: )


----------

